# New to PS4 and download times



## rob warrington

Hi all. So In my last post I was asking about PS4 ‘s 
I’ve now got the PS4 pro and my son loved it , for all of ten mins until we discovered it will be xmas before downloads are complete and he’ll be able to play on anything. 
Along with the console we got a few games , including a few call of duty games. We put the disc in and go to download and it says 120 hours left to download one game . This was using WiFi. I’ve then been and bought a long lan cable and tried that, still the same. I also seem to think that when we put the PS4 to sleep it doesn’t continue to download data even though I’ve set it to . 
We’re with sky and our broadband is pretty rubbish to be honest but sky say there is not much that can be done about that. I’m at a loss as to what we can do but this is ridiculous. He is able to play on cod infinate war even though that hasn’t completed a download but no other game will play unless download complete. 
I don’t remember my old atari being this slow haha 
Any ideas guys on what can be done ? 
As said this has been 4 days now and still nothing has downloaded . 

Anything simple I can try ? 
I’m pretty useless with this sort of thing. I’m a heating engineer so I’m not totally thick but I’m wishing I’d have bought him a game boy haha 
Cheers all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan

Fairly certain you can still download in 'rest mode'. That would be your best bet given you can't do much about your broadband speed...

From the PS4 section on Sony website:

*To download while in rest mode, select (Settings) > [Power Save Settings] > [Set Features Available in Rest Mode] and then select the checkbox for [Stay Connected to the Internet].
To manually download an application update, press the OPTIONS button while the application is highlighted in the content area, and then select [Check for Update].*


----------



## rob warrington

Ryan said:


> Fairly certain you can still download in 'rest mode'. That would be your best bet given you can't do much about your broadband speed...
> 
> From the PS4 section on Sony website:
> 
> *To download while in rest mode, select (Settings) > [Power Save Settings] > [Set Features Available in Rest Mode] and then select the checkbox for [Stay Connected to the Internet].
> To manually download an application update, press the OPTIONS button while the application is highlighted in the content area, and then select [Check for Update].*


Hi. I'll check this . I set it originally to turn off completely after 4 hours thinking about saving power. But then I've re set it now to not turn off at all. I don't remember seeing a setting to stay connected to the internet though. 
I understand it may be slow but the times on this is ridiculous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob warrington

Just looked and I had not chosen the option to stay connected whilst in rest mode. So that’s that sorted. Just have to wait 79 hours now to play cod ww2 haha never mind starting to download other games 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

As the advice above whack it on rest mode, the latest COD game has some massive updates just on its own, the last season totalled almost 50gb, depending on what hard drive you have it may be worthwhile picking up external storage as these games really do take some space up 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob warrington

BrummyPete said:


> As the advice above whack it on rest mode, the latest COD game has some massive updates just on its own, the last season totalled almost 50gb, depending on what hard drive you have it may be worthwhile picking up external storage as these games really do take some space up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Hi. It's a 1tb ps4 pro. Which again doesn't mean much to me haha I don't mind if needed buying another hard drive for extra storage . If it's as easy as plug it in and off I go haha. It's looking like I'm pretty much stuck then regarding my broadband does it ??? 
We spoke to sky who said our broadband is working as it should. But my Mrs is struggling working from home using our broadband it's that bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

1tb is quite good, all depends on how many games you want on there, best to download what you want and keep a check on what your using, if you find your getting close maybe invest in storage, they are plug and forget about so easy to use really, with regards to broadband are plugged directly into the Internet or off the wifi? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob warrington

BrummyPete said:


> 1tb is quite good, all depends on how many games you want on there, best to download what you want and keep a check on what your using, if you find your getting close maybe invest in storage, they are plug and forget about so easy to use really, with regards to broadband are plugged directly into the Internet or off the wifi?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


It was originally WiFi but today I received the 15 meter lan cable from the amazon man and tried that and although it's slightly better it's still not great. It's left plugged in now anyway. And if my Mrs finds out this cable is being dragged all round the house for 3 days whilst these games download shes going to tie it round my neck . 
I think off memory the games were fallout 4 
Division , some Tony hawks game and about 3 or 4 cal of duty games. As said one will let you okay without fully downloading but not the rest. 
The router is up on the second floor but not that far from the PS4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I put a 2tb external drive on mine when I got it and actually looked yesterday, 35 games of various sizes and I've only used 900. There some PS plus garbage on there that could go so I reckon you've got ages before you need to manage it or add more.


----------



## Andyblue

Can you upgrade your internet - sounds like you might be just on broadband rather than fibre ? 

Have you looked to see if any others can offer you faster speeds - you can do a check with BT etc and they’ll give you an idea of what’s possible... 

Definitely sounds like you need to increase you internet speed, if you can do :thumb:

Glad your liking the PS4 Pro :thumb:


----------



## rob warrington

Andyblue said:


> Can you upgrade your internet - sounds like you might be just on broadband rather than fibre ?
> 
> Have you looked to see if any others can offer you faster speeds - you can do a check with BT etc and they'll give you an idea of what's possible...
> 
> Definitely sounds like you need to increase you internet speed, if you can do :thumb:
> 
> Glad your liking the PS4 Pro :thumb:


Yeah we defo need to look into it. Sky say what we have is all they can offer in our area . I'll get the mrs to look into changing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_G

Any of the comparison site broadband checkers will show a theoretical maximum speed you can get. Well worth a try to see if you can get more

Regarding the LAN cable I assume you did change the network setting accordingly to use wired over wireless?


----------



## telewebby

first question is what speed are you gettting currently?

www.speedtest.net

use comparison sites, it may just be that you are limited to what is on offer considering sky say they cant get better, they usually want your money

Alex


----------



## ollienoclue

Generally, wired gaming is far far better.

If you can get fibre to the premises, do it.

I am very very lucky in that I get over 100mb here and that was better than in our town house. The reason is that the cabinet is not far up the end of our lane.


----------



## rob warrington

Will_G said:


> Any of the comparison site broadband checkers will show a theoretical maximum speed you can get. Well worth a try to see if you can get more
> 
> Regarding the LAN cable I assume you did change the network setting accordingly to use wired over wireless?


In the end I did yes haha took me 20 mins to remember to do it though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

